# Plastisol Transfers in Nashville?



## livemusictshirts (Sep 22, 2007)

We have a designer, marketing guy, a heat press, some business trickling in... we just need someone who makes plastisol/heat transfers locally.

Thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

This would be nice. I just bought my heat press today, and would like to find a company here that does plastisol transfers, but I haven't been able to find any.

If you find someone, let me know, and I'll do the same.


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

If you guys have any luck I'd love to hear about it


----------



## theCRICKETtoy (Sep 19, 2008)

I take it that's a no?
Bummer.

sounds like a niche for someone. 

What about local Nashville for T-shirt wholesalers?

Jeff


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Well the good thing is you are only 2 days shipping away from several of the major suppliers. Order online and save on gas.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

T-shirt supplier snssales.com but I use virgina t's most of the time usually one day shipping. Would love to find someone local for plastisol transfers. For contract screen printing in Clarksville killergraphics.net have used him several times.


----------



## fitzit (Jan 16, 2009)

Are there any shops in Nashvegas that do piece work, I have a couple of hand designed and produced t-shirts that I want to price getting produced. I'm in Memphis. 

Shirts are t's but they have batik, embriodery, additional pannels, custom stamping on them. Need a small shop to produce 25 for a band to take on tour.


----------

